# Python identification



## Gidgee (Oct 15, 2009)

G'day, Can anyone ID this python we saw crossing the road in the Cunnamulla QLD district last week?

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 15, 2009)

I would say most likely just a Coastal.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 15, 2009)

Morelia spilota mcdowelli, carpet python. By the way my uncle owns one of the pubs at Cunnamaulla


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 15, 2009)

Queensland Coastel?


----------



## soph02 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would have to say i nice big carpet python champ.


----------



## Jarden (Oct 15, 2009)

Yup nice big healthy looking coastal


----------



## BT (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like a murray darling carpet to me, coastals are not found in SW qld


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 15, 2009)

Coastals are called Coastals for a reason (something to do about the coast I think?  )
The distribution doesn't match up, neither does the look of the python.
It's _Morelia spilota metcalfei, _Murry Darling or Inland Carpet Python.


----------



## Jarden (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh cool well there goes my lack of knowledge  thanks for the correction dan


----------



## Contagion (Oct 15, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> It's _Morelia spilota metcalfei, _Murry Darling or Inland Carpet Python.



Mmmmm.... looks like the SA locality form too.... Nice python, not a coastal though.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 15, 2009)

No worries, just edited my post as when I re-read it, it sounded as though I was being nasty lol, wasn't intended.


----------



## nathancl (Oct 15, 2009)

cunumulla is in western qld not south aus. 

nice find still yet to see an inland carpet.


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 15, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> It's _Morelia spilota metcalfei, _Murry Darling or Inland Carpet Python.



I agree with Dan. Definitley an Inland Carpet Morelia spilota metcalfei.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 15, 2009)

pfft my excuse is i only keep a lizard!!


----------



## GetCoiled (Oct 15, 2009)

definitely a northern race of MD, nice red color hints
;-)


----------



## Specks (Oct 15, 2009)

yeh definatly a murry darling carpet python with the location and also the colour with the first pic


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 15, 2009)

nice inland carpet


----------



## Contagion (Oct 15, 2009)

nathancl said:


> cunumulla is in western qld not south aus. .



Said looks like, didn't mean it was.....


----------

